# Problem mit Hibernate c3p0



## freulein (22. Mrz 2019)

Hi Leute habe ein Problem beim verbinden mit einen einer Oracle Datenbank. c3p0 verbindet zwar aber es dauer richtig lang. Es kommen diese Fehlermeldungen. 
Danke für eure Hilfe.
_________________________________________________
HHH010002: C3P0 using driver: oracle.jdbc.OracleDriver at URL: jdbcracle:thinServer:1521rcl
HHH10001001: Connection properties: {user=TEST, password=****}
HHH10001003: Autocommit mode: false
HHH10001007: JDBC isolation level: <unknown>
Initializing c3p0 pool... com.mchange.v2.c3p0.PoolBackedDataSource@30a4c9f9 [ connectionPoolDataSource -> com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource@2c4855d [ acquireIncrement -> 3, acquireRetryAttempts -> 30, acquireRetryDelay -> 1000, autoCommitOnClose -> false, automaticTestTable -> null, breakAfterAcquireFailure -> false, checkoutTimeout -> 0, connectionCustomizerClassName -> null, connectionTesterClassName -> com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.DefaultConnectionTester, contextClassLoaderSource -> caller, debugUnreturnedConnectionStackTraces -> false, factoryClassLocation -> null, forceIgnoreUnresolvedTransactions -> false, forceSynchronousCheckins -> false, identityToken -> 1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|7b722688, idleConnectionTestPeriod -> 300, initialPoolSize -> 1, maxAdministrativeTaskTime -> 0, maxConnectionAge -> 0, maxIdleTime -> 3000, maxIdleTimeExcessConnections -> 0, maxPoolSize -> 100, maxStatements -> 50, maxStatementsPerConnection -> 0, minPoolSize -> 1, nestedDataSource -> com.mchange.v2.c3p0.DriverManagerDataSource@1a57e188 [ description -> null, driverClass -> null, factoryClassLocation -> null, forceUseNamedDriverClass -> false, identityToken -> 1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|e1a3690, jdbcUrl -> jdbcracle:thinServer:1521rcl, properties -> {user=******, password=******} ], preferredTestQuery -> null, privilegeSpawnedThreads -> false, propertyCycle -> 0, statementCacheNumDeferredCloseThreads -> 0, testConnectionOnCheckin -> false, testConnectionOnCheckout -> false, unreturnedConnectionTimeout -> 0, usesTraditionalReflectiveProxies -> false; userOverrides: {} ], dataSourceName -> null, extensions -> {}, factoryClassLocation -> null, identityToken -> 1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959, numHelperThreads -> 3 ]
com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$DeadlockDetector@30e66b34 -- APPARENT DEADLOCK!!! Creating emergency threads for unassigned pending tasks!
com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$DeadlockDetector@30e66b34 -- APPARENT DEADLOCK!!! Complete Status:
   Managed Threads: 3
   Active Threads: 3
   Active Tasks:
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask@7ca0f27f
           on thread: C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#0
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask@4ea905e0
           on thread: C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#2
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask@4ff3051
           on thread: C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#1
   Pending Tasks:
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask@1f33662c
Pool thread stack traces:
   Thread[C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#0,5,main]
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect0(Native Method)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:454)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:446)
       sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.connect(SocketChannelImpl.java:648)
       java.nio.channels.SocketChannel.open(SocketChannel.java:189)
       oracle.net.nt.TimeoutSocketChannel.<init>(TimeoutSocketChannel.java:81)
       oracle.net.nt.TcpNTAdapter.connect(TcpNTAdapter.java:169)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnOption.connect(ConnOption.java:161)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnStrategy.execute(ConnStrategy.java:470)
       oracle.net.resolver.AddrResolution.resolveAndExecute(AddrResolution.java:521)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.establishConnection(NSProtocol.java:660)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.connect(NSProtocol.java:286)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.connect(T4CConnection.java:1438)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.logon(T4CConnection.java:518)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.PhysicalConnection.connect(PhysicalConnection.java:688)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CDriverExtension.getConnection(T4CDriverExtension.java:39)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:691)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.DriverManagerDataSource.getConnection(DriverManagerDataSource.java:175)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:220)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:206)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.C3P0PooledConnectionPool$1PooledConnectionResourcePoolManager.acquireResource(C3P0PooledConnectionPool.java:203)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquire(BasicResourcePool.java:1138)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquireAndDecrementPendingAcquiresWithinLockOnSuccess(BasicResourcePool.java:1125)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.access$700(BasicResourcePool.java:44)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask.run(BasicResourcePool.java:1870)
       com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$PoolThread.run(ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner.java:696)
   Thread[C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#1,5,main]
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect0(Native Method)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:454)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:446)
       sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.connect(SocketChannelImpl.java:648)
       java.nio.channels.SocketChannel.open(SocketChannel.java:189)
       oracle.net.nt.TimeoutSocketChannel.<init>(TimeoutSocketChannel.java:81)
       oracle.net.nt.TcpNTAdapter.connect(TcpNTAdapter.java:169)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnOption.connect(ConnOption.java:161)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnStrategy.execute(ConnStrategy.java:470)
       oracle.net.resolver.AddrResolution.resolveAndExecute(AddrResolution.java:521)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.establishConnection(NSProtocol.java:660)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.connect(NSProtocol.java:286)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.connect(T4CConnection.java:1438)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.logon(T4CConnection.java:518)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.PhysicalConnection.connect(PhysicalConnection.java:688)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CDriverExtension.getConnection(T4CDriverExtension.java:39)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:691)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.DriverManagerDataSource.getConnection(DriverManagerDataSource.java:175)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:220)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:206)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.C3P0PooledConnectionPool$1PooledConnectionResourcePoolManager.acquireResource(C3P0PooledConnectionPool.java:203)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquire(BasicResourcePool.java:1138)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquireAndDecrementPendingAcquiresWithinLockOnSuccess(BasicResourcePool.java:1125)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.access$700(BasicResourcePool.java:44)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask.run(BasicResourcePool.java:1870)
       com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$PoolThread.run(ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner.java:696)
   Thread[C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#2,5,main]
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect0(Native Method)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:454)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:446)
       sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.connect(SocketChannelImpl.java:648)
       java.nio.channels.SocketChannel.open(SocketChannel.java:189)
       oracle.net.nt.TimeoutSocketChannel.<init>(TimeoutSocketChannel.java:81)
       oracle.net.nt.TcpNTAdapter.connect(TcpNTAdapter.java:169)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnOption.connect(ConnOption.java:161)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnStrategy.execute(ConnStrategy.java:470)
       oracle.net.resolver.AddrResolution.resolveAndExecute(AddrResolution.java:521)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.establishConnection(NSProtocol.java:660)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.connect(NSProtocol.java:286)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.connect(T4CConnection.java:1438)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.logon(T4CConnection.java:518)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.PhysicalConnection.connect(PhysicalConnection.java:688)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CDriverExtension.getConnection(T4CDriverExtension.java:39)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:691)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.DriverManagerDataSource.getConnection(DriverManagerDataSource.java:175)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:220)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:206)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.C3P0PooledConnectionPool$1PooledConnectionResourcePoolManager.acquireResource(C3P0PooledConnectionPool.java:203)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquire(BasicResourcePool.java:1138)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquireAndDecrementPendingAcquiresWithinLockOnSuccess(BasicResourcePool.java:1125)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.access$700(BasicResourcePool.java:44)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask.run(BasicResourcePool.java:1870)
       com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$PoolThread.run(ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner.java:696)


----------



## krgewb (22. Mrz 2019)

Bitte immer in Code-Tags posten.

```
HHH010002: C3P0 using driver: oracle.jdbc.OracleDriver at URL: jdbc:oracle:thin:@Server:1521:orcl
HHH10001001: Connection properties: {user=TEST, password=****}
HHH10001003: Autocommit mode: false
HHH10001007: JDBC isolation level: <unknown>
Initializing c3p0 pool... com.mchange.v2.c3p0.PoolBackedDataSource@30a4c9f9 [ connectionPoolDataSource -> com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource@2c4855d [ acquireIncrement -> 3, acquireRetryAttempts -> 30, acquireRetryDelay -> 1000, autoCommitOnClose -> false, automaticTestTable -> null, breakAfterAcquireFailure -> false, checkoutTimeout -> 0, connectionCustomizerClassName -> null, connectionTesterClassName -> com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.DefaultConnectionTester, contextClassLoaderSource -> caller, debugUnreturnedConnectionStackTraces -> false, factoryClassLocation -> null, forceIgnoreUnresolvedTransactions -> false, forceSynchronousCheckins -> false, identityToken -> 1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|7b722688, idleConnectionTestPeriod -> 300, initialPoolSize -> 1, maxAdministrativeTaskTime -> 0, maxConnectionAge -> 0, maxIdleTime -> 3000, maxIdleTimeExcessConnections -> 0, maxPoolSize -> 100, maxStatements -> 50, maxStatementsPerConnection -> 0, minPoolSize -> 1, nestedDataSource -> com.mchange.v2.c3p0.DriverManagerDataSource@1a57e188 [ description -> null, driverClass -> null, factoryClassLocation -> null, forceUseNamedDriverClass -> false, identityToken -> 1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|e1a3690, jdbcUrl -> jdbc:oracle:thin:@Server:1521:orcl, properties -> {user=******, password=******} ], preferredTestQuery -> null, privilegeSpawnedThreads -> false, propertyCycle -> 0, statementCacheNumDeferredCloseThreads -> 0, testConnectionOnCheckin -> false, testConnectionOnCheckout -> false, unreturnedConnectionTimeout -> 0, usesTraditionalReflectiveProxies -> false; userOverrides: {} ], dataSourceName -> null, extensions -> {}, factoryClassLocation -> null, identityToken -> 1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959, numHelperThreads -> 3 ]
com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$DeadlockDetector@30e66b34 -- APPARENT DEADLOCK!!! Creating emergency threads for unassigned pending tasks!
com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$DeadlockDetector@30e66b34 -- APPARENT DEADLOCK!!! Complete Status:
   Managed Threads: 3
   Active Threads: 3
   Active Tasks:
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask@7ca0f27f
           on thread: C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#0
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask@4ea905e0
           on thread: C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#2
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask@4ff3051
           on thread: C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#1
   Pending Tasks:
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask@1f33662c
Pool thread stack traces:
   Thread[C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#0,5,main]
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect0(Native Method)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:454)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:446)
       sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.connect(SocketChannelImpl.java:648)
       java.nio.channels.SocketChannel.open(SocketChannel.java:189)
       oracle.net.nt.TimeoutSocketChannel.<init>(TimeoutSocketChannel.java:81)
       oracle.net.nt.TcpNTAdapter.connect(TcpNTAdapter.java:169)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnOption.connect(ConnOption.java:161)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnStrategy.execute(ConnStrategy.java:470)
       oracle.net.resolver.AddrResolution.resolveAndExecute(AddrResolution.java:521)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.establishConnection(NSProtocol.java:660)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.connect(NSProtocol.java:286)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.connect(T4CConnection.java:1438)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.logon(T4CConnection.java:518)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.PhysicalConnection.connect(PhysicalConnection.java:688)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CDriverExtension.getConnection(T4CDriverExtension.java:39)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:691)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.DriverManagerDataSource.getConnection(DriverManagerDataSource.java:175)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:220)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:206)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.C3P0PooledConnectionPool$1PooledConnectionResourcePoolManager.acquireResource(C3P0PooledConnectionPool.java:203)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquire(BasicResourcePool.java:1138)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquireAndDecrementPendingAcquiresWithinLockOnSuccess(BasicResourcePool.java:1125)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.access$700(BasicResourcePool.java:44)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask.run(BasicResourcePool.java:1870)
       com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$PoolThread.run(ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner.java:696)
   Thread[C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#1,5,main]
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect0(Native Method)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:454)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:446)
       sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.connect(SocketChannelImpl.java:648)
       java.nio.channels.SocketChannel.open(SocketChannel.java:189)
       oracle.net.nt.TimeoutSocketChannel.<init>(TimeoutSocketChannel.java:81)
       oracle.net.nt.TcpNTAdapter.connect(TcpNTAdapter.java:169)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnOption.connect(ConnOption.java:161)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnStrategy.execute(ConnStrategy.java:470)
       oracle.net.resolver.AddrResolution.resolveAndExecute(AddrResolution.java:521)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.establishConnection(NSProtocol.java:660)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.connect(NSProtocol.java:286)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.connect(T4CConnection.java:1438)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.logon(T4CConnection.java:518)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.PhysicalConnection.connect(PhysicalConnection.java:688)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CDriverExtension.getConnection(T4CDriverExtension.java:39)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:691)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.DriverManagerDataSource.getConnection(DriverManagerDataSource.java:175)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:220)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:206)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.C3P0PooledConnectionPool$1PooledConnectionResourcePoolManager.acquireResource(C3P0PooledConnectionPool.java:203)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquire(BasicResourcePool.java:1138)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquireAndDecrementPendingAcquiresWithinLockOnSuccess(BasicResourcePool.java:1125)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.access$700(BasicResourcePool.java:44)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask.run(BasicResourcePool.java:1870)
       com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$PoolThread.run(ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner.java:696)
   Thread[C3P0PooledConnectionPoolManager[identityToken->1hge2v7a118li11xf0e9yy|58df4959]-HelperThread-#2,5,main]
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect0(Native Method)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:454)
       sun.nio.ch.Net.connect(Net.java:446)
       sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.connect(SocketChannelImpl.java:648)
       java.nio.channels.SocketChannel.open(SocketChannel.java:189)
       oracle.net.nt.TimeoutSocketChannel.<init>(TimeoutSocketChannel.java:81)
       oracle.net.nt.TcpNTAdapter.connect(TcpNTAdapter.java:169)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnOption.connect(ConnOption.java:161)
       oracle.net.nt.ConnStrategy.execute(ConnStrategy.java:470)
       oracle.net.resolver.AddrResolution.resolveAndExecute(AddrResolution.java:521)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.establishConnection(NSProtocol.java:660)
       oracle.net.ns.NSProtocol.connect(NSProtocol.java:286)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.connect(T4CConnection.java:1438)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.logon(T4CConnection.java:518)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.PhysicalConnection.connect(PhysicalConnection.java:688)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CDriverExtension.getConnection(T4CDriverExtension.java:39)
       oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:691)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.DriverManagerDataSource.getConnection(DriverManagerDataSource.java:175)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:220)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.getPooledConnection(WrapperConnectionPoolDataSource.java:206)
       com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.C3P0PooledConnectionPool$1PooledConnectionResourcePoolManager.acquireResource(C3P0PooledConnectionPool.java:203)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquire(BasicResourcePool.java:1138)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.doAcquireAndDecrementPendingAcquiresWithinLockOnSuccess(BasicResourcePool.java:1125)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool.access$700(BasicResourcePool.java:44)
       com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$ScatteredAcquireTask.run(BasicResourcePool.java:1870)
       com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$PoolThread.run(ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner.java:696)
```


----------



## mihe7 (23. Mrz 2019)

Das sieht mir sehr nach dem Problem aus, das unter https://stackoverflow.com/questions...c3p0-on-java-se-application/41691530#41691530 beschrieben ist. Dort findest Du auch eine Antwort. Scheinbar hängt der Connect (nicht auf c3p0-Seite, sondern wg. DBMS oder Netz).


----------

